# Scubapro 500 Quartz Seiko Connection?



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm enjoying my very rare 1980s Scubapro Quartz. Don't know much of the history other than there is a Seiko connection where Scubapro, a maker of fine diving equipment, contracted with Seiko to make the famed Scubapro 450 automatic and a very rare 1000m as well.

Other than all the 1980s Scubapro models are extremely rare, I don't know much and wasn't able to find much info.

If any one has additional information, please join in !!

My Scubapro 500 also came with a Scubapro Depthmeter made in Italy for Scubapro in the 1980s.

Enjoy the pictures:


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Don't know about a connection but it's a very nice watch.You can buy (faux?) Scubapro dials to mod 6309s so maybe there was/is one


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dave

I can't comment about the watch Dave but somewhere I have the same model Depth Gauge although mine is in meters. Feet, I think, is an American particularity in the diving world. It is a long time since I've dived, certainly pre-dive computer era, but back then that gauge was considered to be the dogs doodahs. It was / is sensitive, accurate and its large angular movement made it very easy to read. I suppose now it is of historical interest only but is still a very nice bit of kit.


----------

